# Telfair County



## Bustem

How is everybody faired so far....A nice nine pointer was killed off our club Sunday aftenoon.  Dang thing was still in full velvet.


----------



## seabear2

Was he missing his jewels?


----------



## hoghunter2009

seeing a lot not what im looking for but freezer is low so time to step up and take afew does. bucks are after dose some. iv found some nice pow outs and seen one good buck. its bout time for big boys to come out and play lol


----------



## Chadx1981

Saw a couple small bucks. My cousin kilt a doe. They seem to be stirred up a little.


----------



## wrogers

*rumors*

I heard some rumors of a big buck being killed in the Milan area. A possible state record. Anybody else heard about this. It's probablly Bull, but I just wanted to know if anyone else is hearing anything like that.


----------



## bonecollector123

Nothing but tresspassers on china hill a few scrapes but thats it 2 shots fired on our lease tuesday evening problem is we didnt fire them


----------



## hoghunter2009

wrogers said:


> I heard some rumors of a big buck being killed in the Milan area. A possible state record. Anybody else heard about this. It's probablly Bull, but I just wanted to know if anyone else is hearing anything like that.



i heard bout it. tuck some deer out to barlows  Sunday he show me some pic of a monster buck from milan but it was on ti camera and no joke it will go close to 180 if not more hope he stops by my stand lol


----------



## Chadx1981

*Good news*

Wow thats a true giant. Im assuming its not the buck that Seabears buddy showed. Is this deer a typical or nontypical that your refering too?


----------



## hoghunter2009

Chadx1981 said:


> Wow thats a true giant. Im assuming its not the buck that Seabears buddy showed. Is this deer a typical or nontypical that your refering too?



from what i could tell he look typical you would not believe this buck' my buddy got pic of a monster last night not same buck mite be 140. my nephew killed a very good buck sunday ill post some pic when he get them. we think he my go 135 non ty


----------



## bonecollector123

any sign of rutting yet I am off china hill rd


----------



## hoghunter2009

bonecollector123 said:


> any sign of rutting yet I am off china hill rd



some they will get going next week round your way. ive seen bucks after does. young bucks but the big boys are starting to move some in the day im bout to head to my stand now. deer on my place dont move till 920. my b/inlaw has some land out your way ill start hunting next week deer are funny up here be in rut in milan go to china hill be few days be hand or be for


----------



## bonecollector123

hoghunter2009 said:


> some they will get going next week round your way. ive seen bucks after does. young bucks but the big boys are starting to move some in the day im bout to head to my stand now. deer on my place dont move till 920. my b/inlaw has some land out your way ill start hunting next week deer are funny up here be in rut in milan go to china hill be few days be hand or be for


Thanks,I will be up this weekend and next hopefully the tresspassers left us 1 or 2 good luck


----------



## andyh2484

You need to be in the woods for the next two weeks. This week the bucks will be chasing, and next week they will be running nonstop.


----------



## bonecollector123

I an not gonna make it this week fellas so can someone let me know whats going on up there Please the 2 girl scouts I hunt with cant go until next week


----------



## bonecollector123

Anyone have any luck this past weekend????????????


----------



## Bustem

Haven't been in two weeks..Rolling into town this weekend.  Hope it is gonna be good.


----------



## sandy1

*Has anyone seen deer?*

Yesterday I seen two does with a spike.


----------



## sandy1

*Stupid people in the woods.*

I hunt off of 441 and two weeks ago one of my members in my club TESTED HIS RIFLE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE CLUB RIGHT AFTER HE SAW A HUGE BUCK.THEN HE TAKES HIS CLIMBER AND HUNT THE TREE I"VE BEEN HUNTING OUT OF FOR YEARS.THATS WERE I SHOT ALL MY BIG BUCKS.BUT I DONT CARE ASLONG AS HE DOESENT WAREOUT THE TREE.BUT when i went back my TREES bark was all gone.


----------



## Dad & Lad

Bonecollector123................ Keep an eye out for a two wheel drive black Ford Ranger. They live down around the church before the Christmas House. I had land right there a cpl years ago and all our deer disappeared in one season. My partner killed one deer off our property. These kids hunt all over, wherever they want. Ranger caught up with them but nothing was ever done. Mr. Cravey knows who they are....Good luck


----------



## sandy1

*black bear*

Yesterday I went hunting and I saw a 400lb Black bear.Last year me and my dad were scouting the woods and we saw a big deer rub.So we study it and about 6 foot high you could see where the claws dug in.I gess he's BACK.


----------



## huntgm

Heres one i got yesterday at 5:50 pm. Had his nose to the glued to the ground.


----------



## bonecollector123

Dad & Lad said:


> Bonecollector123................ Keep an eye out for a two wheel drive black Ford Ranger. They live down around the church before the Christmas House. I had land right there a cpl years ago and all our deer disappeared in one season. My partner killed one deer off our property. These kids hunt all over, wherever they want. Ranger caught up with them but nothing was ever done. Mr. Cravey knows who they are....Good luck


Thanks for the tip we havent seen anymore sign of tresspassers but we have dogs allover we keep hearing a truck slow down at our front gate them he sees one of our trucks and takes off them we will hear him stop at the back gate thats where I park then they speed off they are in for a treat if I catch them


----------



## bonecollector123

*China hill area*

I shot a pretty good buck this morning at 730 and his hocks were black and he stunk so bad I almost left him in the woods he was just criusing through no does in sight


----------



## huntininmilan

so if its close to happening around china hill that means it ought to be close for us in milan in and around, i wish the weather would be a little more cooperative because i really think it should crank over the next couple weeks.....are you still up bone collector just curious if anyone is up this week and seeing anything?


----------



## andyh2484

I hunt off of El bethel Church Rd.  I watched bucks chasing does right at first light on Saturday, and then did not see anything until around 10 AM. The same thing happened Sunday. The moon has them moving in the middle of the day, bring a drink and something to eat and sit until noon. It will be worth it.


----------



## huntininmilan

talked to the processor this morning up in dodge and he had several good bucks brought in this weekend so they are usually a week ahead of our place which that means all fire's about to break loose.....andy were any of those bucks good bucks or small bucks pestering the ladies? Them little bucks will chase week or more early ahead of the big boys....


----------



## andyh2484

The bucks we saw were pretty decent, maybe 2 or 3 yr olds. They needed another year to grow up. The midday movement might stop once the moon changes and the hunting pressure dies down during the week.


----------



## bonecollector123

huntininmilan said:


> so if its close to happening around china hill that means it ought to be close for us in milan in and around, i wish the weather would be a little more cooperative because i really think it should crank over the next couple weeks.....are you still up bone collector just curious if anyone is up this week and seeing anything?


No I had toget back to work I will be back Friday but one of the guys will be up there if I hear anything I will post barlows prossesing said it has been slow so far but it's picking up fast


----------



## sandy1

*Big 17 pointer.*

Has enybody seen that deer that one of the padgett's shot?


----------



## Bustem

That one deer a Padgett shot during bow season was in paper a couple of weeks ago. Not sure if that is one you are talking about.  I shot this eight point yesterday at workmore at six forty five in the morning.  I had heard him grunt a couple of times starting around six fifteen then he followed out a doe.


----------



## huntininmilan

Bustem said:


> That one deer a Padgett shot during bow season was in paper a couple of weeks ago. Not sure if that is one you are talking about.  I shot this eight point yesterday at workmore at six forty five in the morning.  I had heard him grunt a couple of times starting around six fifteen then he followed out a doe.


how far out workmore are you from milan....one of my pieces  is off workmore closer to town, i'll find out later this week if they are getting after it out there! 
Pretty buck by the way....have you seen alot of other sign that they're hot and heavy or just starting?


----------



## huntininmilan

also greg at barlows told me this morning that he had several good bucks brought in this past weekend and all the reports he getting is that either they're chasing or got their nose to the ground but i believe most of that action is just across the county line up in dodge which means next couple weeks for some of us in telfair should be good!


----------



## Jerry Rhoden

Nice deer ben, dont killem all b4 i get there, should be up friday for sure, mayb thurs.


----------



## Bustem

Think biggest bucks are just fixin to get going.  Next two weeks I think is the time to be in the stand.  We are about two miles from caution light at workmore towards milan.  You should be hitting it just right Jerry.  i can't come this weekend got to go to tenn, but I'll be back in town following weekend. Good Luck!


----------



## kornbread

sandy1 said:


> Has enybody seen that deer that one of the padgett's shot?


his daddy just shot a 160 class last week also .both deer are giants.


----------



## sandy1

*Rut*

I saw where two bucks where fighting on a firebreak about two weeks ago.Thenthey kind of setteled down now there moving.Just look when all the truck bucks where shot.Now there moving good.


----------



## sandy1

*Trail cam*

Does anyone hunt off of prisoncamp rd?Last year I got a 17 pointer on my trail cam.Now he gone.


----------



## huntininmilan

Bustem said:


> Think biggest bucks are just fixin to get going.  Next two weeks I think is the time to be in the stand.  We are about two miles from caution light at workmore towards milan.  You should be hitting it just right Jerry.  i can't come this weekend got to go to tenn, but I'll be back in town following weekend. Good Luck!


I think your right on with that.......you have to be right next or near one of my pieces, is your's a rayonier pc about 2000 ac with an entrance on red hill church or a diff pc?


----------



## Bustem

If you are headed to milan from workmore when you get at dumpsters at intersection we start at clear cut on left.


----------



## seabear2

Denny you have been out of pocket the last few weeks. Have you been hunting much?


----------



## huntininmilan

seabear2 said:


> Denny you have been out of pocket the last few weeks. Have you been hunting much?


I haven't hunted for last 3 weeks but will be hunting hard for next 2-3 weeks! You done any good? I'm behind this year usually knocked off 3-4 does by now and horn hunting by this time, we'll see what happens between now and after thanksgiving!!!


----------



## huntininmilan

from what i could tell last couple of days around my place rut should be kickin in this week or thanksgiving week all the does that were seen are not in but couple small bucks were seen pestering the does....young bucks tarsals are stained and 90% of does seen are still clean and my cams are showing me same thing......did see a nice buck in back of a truck in jacksonville yesterday so somebody is seeing some nice ones!


----------



## bonecollector123

China hill is still quite to did not see a deer all day 4 from the other club were shot but none of them were ready we need a good cold front that will last more than just a couple hours


----------



## andyh2484

The deer are locked up breeding right now. The running was going on two weeks ago.


----------



## bonecollector123

Maybe but we have a bunch of pisc mostly does and there are no bucks following them and the other member in our group seen 3 does and there were no bucks to be seen maybe they just aint got around to those does yet


----------



## bonecollector123

Hey,Denny whats going on up there I havent seen anything on here updated in awhile are yall having any luck


----------



## Chadx1981

its good there was chasing yesterday i killed a ten and my cousin a 9pt.


----------



## bonecollector123

Thanks Chad I heard the same from denny it sucks I cant go this weekend hope it last until next weekend


----------



## tail_slider3d

Just now starting to rut in my area.  I saw a nice 8pt trailing does but not pushing yet this afternoon at 15 yards.  I wish he would have been just a tad bigger (15", 6" G2s)


----------



## Chadx1981

I havent heard a whole lot out of camp the past few days. I left sunday. We did kill these just over the dodge county line on the 15th and the 19th.


----------



## Chadx1981

*Couple bucks*


----------



## tail_slider3d

I hunt just over the dodge co line.  Where abouts do you hunt?


----------



## Chadx1981

In and around milan. U?


----------

